# Amana InGroove CNC insert tool



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Has anyone tried the Amana InGroove cutter yet? The inserts cut different profiles and seems like a smart buy. Feed charts for the different inserts is available on Amana's web page.


----------



## Trimax (Apr 9, 2009)

I havent used them myself but what i have read that they do a good job but designed
for shallow detail work. i have several of the amana tools that work real well tho
i just ordered v groove tool In-Tech and it work nice


----------



## bloomingtonmike (Dec 13, 2011)

Mike said:


> Has anyone tried the Amana InGroove cutter yet? The inserts cut different profiles and seems like a smart buy. Feed charts for the different inserts is available on Amana's web page.


A buddy broke some. Probably user error.

I use 60 v bits from CMT. Bullet proof. Cheap enough to replace as needed.


----------

